# Trysler Lionfish video



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

http://www.vimeo.com/16380727

I Had hoped we wouldn't see any more of these, but evidently we will be dealing with these things from now on.:blink:


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

are these bad for us? I know nothing about them.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

They eat a lot, nothing here eats them (they are supposed to live in indonesia), and all of their pretty long spines are poision tipped.
Their poplulation has exploded in the keys, and now they have arrived here.
This could be very bad for us.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

oh, should we kill 'em if caight? not protected, right?


----------



## lingfisher1 (Oct 9, 2007)

Realtor said:


> oh, should we kill 'em if caight? not protected, right?


 Kill 'em all


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Yes. Carefully kill these fish if caught. Wear heavy gloves if you need to handle them, and try to handle only the head(only while wearing gloves.)
Report Sightings at http://www.reef.org/lionfish.
I Think FWC will accept these fish, and ship them to NOAA for DNA testing.....but I don't know how many or for how long.


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

Realtor said:


> oh, should we kill 'em if caight? not protected, right?


Supposed to kill everyone you see in NC anyway.

Firefish - your timberhole vid is cool :thumbsup: Thanks for sharing that one.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Eastern Tackle said:


> Supposed to kill everyone you see in NC anyway.
> 
> Firefish - your timberhole vid is cool :thumbsup: Thanks for sharing that one.


 Just curious, By NC, do you mean you thought this video was shot in on the atlantic coast?

I should have been more clear, for the non-Pensacola based Members, but this video was shot in the Gulf of Mexico, about 20 miles south of Orange Beach , Alabama.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

*Lionfish*

We killed one on the Penhall Reef last week. It was brown and white.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Kill them all. Or they will overpopulate and take over. We are battling this on the east coast. Their only predetor is you and me. The are quite tasty too. Just have to wear thick gloves up to the shoulder to clean them so you don't get caught with a spine.

We get free tank fills for every one we kill and bring in.


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

Kill em all!!
They are bad for several fisheries that we care about. These things are voracious feeders and will eat the fry of the fish that we like to catch.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Even government agencies are encouraging the killing of these...and having tournaments for most lionfish brought in with up to $10,000 prizes.

They say they are extremely good eating too!

Scott...was that the day Lil Paul went out with you...Sunday?

Great video.

Please tell me that thing was killed?


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Clay-Doh said:


> Even government agencies are encouraging the killing of these...and having tournaments for most lionfish brought in with up to $10,000 prizes.
> 
> They say they are extremely good eating too!
> 
> ...


 Little Paul and I tried to kill that thing for about 5 minutes, before racking up about 18 minutes of deco, and having to quit.
All I had was a 5 inch knife, and Paul's speargun was never inteded to shoot a fish who's body is barely wider that the spear flukes (actual body of this one was ony about 3.5 inches long). Paul just about ruined a spear trying to shoot and stab that thing, but what we really needed was a net or something with a paralyzer tip. This Fish sits on the reef rock, and is lightning fast when it moves.


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

Firefishvideo said:


> Just curious, By NC, do you mean you thought this video was shot in on the atlantic coast?
> 
> I should have been more clear, for the non-Pensacola based Members, but this video was shot in the Gulf of Mexico, about 20 miles south of Orange Beach , Alabama.


I just don't know what the wildlife regs are in Fl regarding these, but in NC your supposed to kill them.

Hate to see them in the gulf because to me the fish seem to be less migratory than on the east side. Once they set up shop, it might be impossible to ever get rid of them.

Some guys I know in NC had a scientist out and they shot this video on preparing them for eating


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Good to know Scott. Way they just sit there figured it would be easy, but guess being a fish they could move pretty quick when they want to


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

*Lionfish*



Firefishvideo said:


> Little Paul and I tried to kill that thing for about 5 minutes, before racking up about 18 minutes of deco, and having to quit.
> All I had was a 5 inch knife, and Paul's speargun was never inteded to shoot a fish who's body is barely wider that the spear flukes (actual body of this one was ony about 3.5 inches long). Paul just about ruined a spear trying to shoot and stab that thing, but what we really needed was a net or something with a paralyzer tip. This Fish sits on the reef rock, and is lightning fast when it moves.


LOL - Yep, I chased several around before I killed my first one. They seem to dart quickly at the last minute. We've had luck with a net that has clear plastic near the frame. You can't scoop 'em though. They are too fast and the leading pressure wave gives them a head start. We had to crowd them into the net.

B.


----------



## ryanbr (Oct 10, 2007)

I understand you can nutralize the poisonous spines with a torch? Firefish, what's with not having something to kill him with?


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

ryanbr said:


> I understand you can nutralize the poisonous spines with a torch? Firefish, what's with not having something to kill him with?


Since my primary mission was to shoot video, The only weapons I carried were my dive knives.
Ever tried to stab a fly with a dive knife?....pretty hard to do, especially if it has poisonous spines to stab you with. This was the first one I had encountered, and wasn't expecting to run into one of these any time soon. Despite this challenge, I did try to kill it...until I wracked up about 18 minutes of deco., and had to abort in the intrest of my own life.
I am going to either buy a short pole spear, or cut off the one I have, so that it can be carried on every dive. I'll also add a paralyzer tip to have a better chance of hitting the quick little bastards, and to keep the speared fish from sliding down the shaft twards my hand after it is speared. 

Don't let pictues of fish from other areas fool you.....the ones we have here right now are pretty small targets.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Killed a big one (10' body) in Bonaire last week.


----------



## devndeb (Mar 16, 2008)

Here's some info if you do see them...

To report sightings of lionfish, call the nationwide reporting number (877-STOPANS* begin_of_the_skype_highlighting 877-STOPANS end_of_the_skype_highlighting*) sponsored by the U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service and the U.S. Geological Survey (USGS) or fill out an online report on the USGS website at http://nas.er.usgs.gov/sightingreport.asp.


----------

